# Flow state while listening to music



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Flow state is usually associated with performing - especially doing something that is challenging enough and requires a lot of skill, but not too challenging as to cause excessive anxiety or frustration. In sport's terms it could be said you're in flow when you're playing your best game.

The state is associated with mental absorption, where you're fully concentrated to the task at hand, often being unaware of the passage of time, or any other things.

Now, as I said, it's usually associated with performing, or other active tasks.

But how about listening? Is it possible to reach such a state while listening?

Have you ever been so fully immersed in listening that you kind of feel every note, every sound, lose track of time or the environment, and kind of become one with the music you're listening to. Having that feeling that you fully get the piece, fully understand it, yet it's still interesting enough to you, and not boring at all?

I'd be curious to hear about your experiences.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That's one reason why live performances of works new (to you) are a better way to absorb and make sense of them than listening while doing your laundry. There's nothing else to do other than watch the players, admire the hall's architecture or read the ads in the program book. 

I've mentioned before,the slow movement of the Hammerklavier sonata only first made sense to me when I put it on and was half dozing before dinner one evening. My subconscious was in the zone and apprehended what my conscious mind could never make sense of before.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Oh, I thought this thread was about listening to music over headphones while fishing in a boat. That's a "flow state" I'm familiar with. I can't comment on anything else. Sorry.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ZJovicic said:


> Flow state is usually associated with performing - especially doing something that is challenging enough and requires a lot of skill, but not too challenging as to cause excessive anxiety or frustration. In sport's terms it could be said you're in flow when you're playing your best game.
> 
> The state is associated with mental absorption, where you're fully concentrated to the task at hand, often being unaware of the passage of time, or any other things.
> 
> ...


I remember very clearly having this experience after taking LSD. I think drugs can help.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Can't say I've even been in the flow as a listener - because it's a passive activity. Getting in the flow requires active participation - be it playing in a group or even conducting. In both of those activities I can certainly say I've been in the flow. Even when arranging you get into the flow of things - it's a powerful feeling. The closest I can get to this state as a listener almost always happen at live events.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Only when I listen to Eroica. 

True story. I took my younger cousin to his first classical music concert, VPO Beethoven’s 3rd with Barenboim in Musikverein Saal, Vienna. I think that was 14, 15 years ago. Anyway, after the concert he told me the people ard. our seat were occasionally looking at me moving my head with every beat in the final movement. lol..... I didn’t even notice that myself.
Now thinking about it I feel a bit embarrassed.

I think there are moments, maybe not during the whole piece but are certainly some moments, where one can get into this “flow state”. Why not? We are only human


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep i get this quite a lot. Similar brainwave state as when i meditate (i think).


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

ZJovicic said:


> Have you ever been so fully immersed in listening that you kind of feel every note, every sound, lose track of time or the environment, and kind of become one with the music you're listening to. Having that feeling that you fully get the piece, fully understand it, yet it's still interesting enough to you, and not boring at all?


^ ^ ^ That's just called listening to music in my world. How else would one do it?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The other composers amongst us would probably agree that 'flow' is a desired state to achieve when composing too. I agree with Edward above, I find there's no half measures if a masterwork is playing unless it's teatime.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> ^ ^ ^ That's just called listening to music in my world. How else would one do it?


That's because your musical world is so much more rarefied than mine. :tiphat:

My concentration is not what it should be for music, (it's much better for literature & poetry), so I'd never get to listen to much without having something to distract me from distracting thoughts as I listen. If I 'just listen' I end up boarding a train of thought and get off at the next station realising that I've heard very little.

But I do sometimes get that 'flow' sense of extra awareness as if it's just me and the music, and it's usually when I'm at a live venue. I think of it as a 'beyond time' feeling & it's wonderful.

(I did once get it driving my car - it was The Mass of St John Chrysostom - and blithely went the wrong side of some cones & drove towards an oncoming car, fearing nothing. So beware.)

I am not enough of a musician to claim to get 'flow' experiences when I play, but when I'm going through my Scottish repertoire of play by ear eighteenth century fiddle tunes, I do find myself in this mystic world - maybe because it connects so strongly with my inheritance, with who I am.

:tiphat: Nice thread. 
I like to know of other people's experiences & look forward to maybe learning more about the psychology of listening


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a bit frustrated that I'm not able to be in this state of listening in recent years but I chose to share my life with another person so that's the trade off. But I especially feel when dealing with the scope and complexity of classical music there really is no other way of worthwhile listening. Concentrated listening is not a passive activity. The music requires my complete attention. Occasionally I can be in this state late at night with a pair of headphones. I also have tinnitus so being married has me concentrating on other things besides blasting music at home and in the car all the time, so that's definitely a good thing. Left to my own devices, I'd be doing the same old things, so thanks, honey!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> I remember very clearly having this experience after taking LSD. I think drugs can help.


WOWIE! ...ok, I'm having a very strong Belgian beer at an inappropriate time, but I think music is enough for losing track of time. I'm listening to Don Quixote by the way (R. Strauss). I'm sure he was on LSD when he composed it :devil:


----------

